# Only 3 more weeks! Time to predict due date & weight!



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Only 3 more weeks until baby girl's due date. Cannot believe how fast these 9 months have gone. The house and nursery still are not 100% complete. We have run into issue after issue. It's frustrating that I walk by her nursery and it's not completely finished. Her dresser is still on backorder and her chandelier was too big so now I"m waiting for another to get delivered. The kitchen should be complete this week and then the cleaning will begin. There's so much dust. It hasn't been easy. Once everything is complete I'll post pictures. I know so many have asked to see the nursery, but it's just not picture ready yet. Soon I hope. 

I have weekly doctor appointments now. I am starting to get really bad cramping on and off and am still working. Trying to ease out of here soon. I need some time to nest! 

Ben and Emma are hanging in there. They are confused by all the renovations but for the most part they are still exploring their surroundings and are curious about all the baby's things. Especially that Emma...she is OBSESSED with going into the nursery. :wub:

We have narrowed it down to two names for our little girl. Erik and I have decided to wait until we can hold her in our arms, look into her eyes and then we will decide. 

I'll be texting Sue, Erin and Crystal when labor starts. I'll let the 3 of them keep everyone updated on SM and FB. I wasn't very good at updating when Erin was in labor LOL! So I figure the 3 of them can take shifts updating :thumbsup:

Ok.....so I think the time has come for everyone to put their predictions in for baby girl's due date AND weight. 

Reminder....my due date is 8/16. So let the guessing begin!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

How exciting for you!! I can't to see pics of your precious girl - and find out what her name will be!

I am predicting August 18 7lbs 4oz


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Can we ask for hints? How much did you weigh when you were born? How tall are you? Or is that cheating! haha! Or maybe not how much you weighed, but how tall are you?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

August 22.... 6 pounds 14 oz.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Aug 21, 7lbs 15 oz


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

7 lbs 7 oz. on August 15 ( I closed my eyes and pointed to the date on the calendar so I gotta go with that lol )

I think that's a nice way to choose her name too.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Tammy, I am so excited for you and Erik. I can't wait to see pictures of the little princesses' room. 

I am going to guess that your delivery date is Aug 19th and her birth weight is going to be 6 lbs 8 oz.

Hope these next few weeks go by quickly for you and she is in your arms before you know it.

Hope Ben is doing well.

Hugs,
Lynda


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

What an exciting time Tammy! I know things seem disarrayed right now but once everything is finished it will be just perfect! Glad to hear the pups are doing well and exploring everything. And I think that Emma is planning on being a Mommy to her baby sister! 

My guess is Aug. 24th weighing in at 7lbs 11oz. Can't wait to see pics and find out her name!

Give the Emma and Benny hugs and kisses for me!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

August 19th, 7 lbs, 1 oz. 

What an exciting time for you Tammy! I can't wait til she's here!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

August 7th , 6 lbs 4 oz


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I will say Aug.17th,hubby's birthday.7lbs.2oz.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

August 22, 8 lbs. 3 ozs. I know, that puts you 6 days over due and I'm sure you don't want to hear that. :angry:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am going for August 10th, and 8 Ibs. and 3oz.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

August 14th; 6 pounds, 8 oz and 100% pure love and joy


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't think you will make it to the 16th. So I am going to say, 8/7 and weight will be 6lb 2oz. She will be tiny like her Mommy. Can't wait to see her!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Aug. 21st, at @ 7 & 1/2 lbs.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow, i can't believe it's almost time for baby girl to arrive. My guess is August 6th, 6lbs 9oz, i don't think your going to make it to your due date with the cramping that your having. I can't wait to see baby girl and find out what her name is, i do know one thing and that is that she's going to be absolutely gorgeous! I also can't wait to see her nursery and the rest of the house, i know it's going to be beautiful.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Decisions, decisions. :blink: I guess we can't find out what the doc thinks, huh? :HistericalSmiley:
Well I delivered my son a week early when my water broke, but I'm going with August 20, 6lb 6oz.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

August 13 (my birthday) and she will weigh 7 lbs. 6 oz.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Your guess is as good as mine! I have no idea. We all know that I do not want to deliver early as I"m still working and need to time to get things in order! But my doctor did say the pain I'm having is indeed contractions. My Godfather passed away this week and I had to leave the funeral early yesterday due to the pain. But then it passed. So it comes and goes, but when it comes it's not pleasant! 

Benny's birthday is 8/24. Wouldn't it be cute if they had the same birthday?? Not sure though that Benny would want to share his day LOL!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OK Tammy........here goes~~Aug 2nd and she will weigh 6 lbs 3 oz.:chili::chili::chili: This is based on the full moon and there are 2 in August. I am with Pam and do not think you will go over........so the first full moon is Aug. 2nd. The next is August 31st. I am not a soothsayer, so good luck whenever she comes!!! I love little Bubbles already!!! Can't wait to see her pic and find out her name!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tammy it sounds like Braxton Hicks to me & the timing would be about right! 
Oh happy day! Be sure and drink lots, and lots, and lots of water now so you don't have dehydration! That can make them worse & I know it is hot out!
I hope your nursery is almost finished & that your toenails are polished in a lovely shade---because you will looking at them more & more! :HistericalSmiley:
Oh sweet baby girl, rest up now.:chili::chili:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> OK Tammy........here goes~~Aug 2nd and she will weigh 6 lbs 3 oz.:chili::chili::chili: This is based on the full moon and there are 2 in August. I am with Pam and do not think you will go over........so the first full moon is Aug. 2nd. The next is August 31st. I am not a soothsayer, so good luck whenever she comes!!! I love little Bubbles already!!! Can't wait to see her pic and find out her name!!! :chili::chili::chili:


Tammy, the full moon actually starts on Aug 1st........so you better get ready~~~1st or 2nd of August!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That is so funny Dianne! When I worked in the NICU we always had a ton of babies w/the full moon! I had forgotten that.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG where has the time gone yayyyyy im so glad im back and not missing it ok I predict 6 lbs 9 oz and she will be born on the 17th :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> That is so funny Dianne! When I worked in the NICU we always had a ton of babies w/the full moon! I had forgotten that.


Sandi, I went two weeks over with Heather and it hit the full moon exactly. Since Tammy is have intermittent pains, I think she will go early. Just a guess......:wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Woo-hoo!! Finally! I can't wait to see your little one. She is going to be such a pretty little girl. I am going to guess that she will wait for the weekend to make her appearance so I'm thinking an August 18th afternoon arrival coming in at 5 lbs 5 oz since you're so tiny.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am going to say August 12th! I think she will weigh approximately 6 lbs 12 oz.

I am so excited for you!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

GOODNESS!!!!!! FULL MOON?!?!?!?! That's next week girls! I am NOT prepared for that possiblility LOL. My hospital bag isn't even packed!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

mom2bijou said:


> GOODNESS!!!!!! FULL MOON?!?!?!?! That's next week girls! I am NOT prepared for that possiblility LOL. *My hospital bag isn't even packed!*




:HistericalSmiley:
The only really important one is already packed!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

August 13th - 6 lbs 9 oz.

I'm so glad that the kitchen is getting finished, but I know that you would be happier if the nursery was done too. As you know, there are always unexpected time delays and challenges with a rennovation.  But after it's completed -- it's marvelous!!!!

Bet you wish the delivery was over and that you were holding your precious little girl in your arms. Can't wait to find out what her name will be.

And, btw, I think you did a fabulous job keeping us posted about Erin when Conor was born. I know that the lady's will keep all of us posted too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

August 20th - 6 lb. 5 oz.


You are so tiny....with that basketball in front of you...she's got to be small!!!

August 18th would be good, but I'll be up in Cranbury, NJ at a huge pet event, so try to hold off..for me. :thumbsup::blush: ....and I think it would be nice to for her to have a birthday on an even number.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

mom2bijou said:


> Your guess is as good as mine! I have no idea. We all know that I do not want to deliver early as I"m still working and need to time to get things in order! But my doctor did say the pain I'm having is indeed contractions. My Godfather passed away this week and I had to leave the funeral early yesterday due to the pain. But then it passed. So it comes and goes, but when it comes it's not pleasant!
> 
> Benny's birthday is 8/24. Wouldn't it be cute if they had the same birthday?? Not sure though that Benny would want to share his day LOL!


That would be cute! Sister and brother sharing a birthday, but you might be right, Benny may want the day all to himself!! 8/24 is my guess!! There have been a lot births recently between my friends and family and it seems everyone goes about a week late!! I know you probably don't want to hear that though :innocent: except for maybe work/renovation reasons.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The A Team said:


> August 20th - 6 lb. 5 oz.
> 
> 
> You are so tiny....with that basketball in front of you...she's got to be small!!!
> ...


Well Pat, one of the breathing exercises is to "pant like a dog" if you are waiting for the doctor to come to deliver---she can probably do that. . . but how long are you suggesting? I voted for the 21st so if she goes into labor late on the 20th that would work for me!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Selfishly, August 14 at 10:45 pm ( when I was born)!!!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am no good at this...I just want to wish you an easy delivery, a healthy baby, and a lifetime of joy. And then a little bit more joy. Tammy, you will surely be a wonderful mommy. I hope you will be over-the-moon happy. Furthermore, I hope that this wonderful little person you bring into the world will fulfill your dreams and help to make the planet a better place for all life. That is my sincere wish for you. Bless you sweet, lovely lady. Bless the baby in your tummy and big celebrations for when he pops out to make the world a better place.:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Aug. 8th coming in at 7.5 lbs.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

maggieh said:


> Selfishly, August 14 at 10:45 pm ( when I was born)!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


Maggie, my fellow Leo! Xoxo

August 20th, 1:23 pm. When I was born, 53 years ago. Good God! Lol
Xoxoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

August 9th ... @ 10:52AM. Felix's birthday!

Tammy, no matter what day she arrives ... the most important thing is that you have an uncomplicated delivery and a healthy baby. I can't wait to see the pictures of your precious baby girl! I am sure she will be just as beautiful as her Mommy.

Sending you love and hugs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> August 9th ... @ 10:52AM. Felix's birthday!
> 
> Tammy, no matter what day she arrives ... the most important thing is that you have an uncomplicated delivery and a healthy baby. I can't wait to see the pictures of your precious baby girl! I am sure she will be just as beautiful as her Mommy.
> 
> Sending you love and hugs.


Now wouldn't that be grand Marie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Tammy, so sorry to hear of the loss of you Godfather. I bet he will be smiling down upon his Great Goddaughter when your joyous day comes!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Aug 15th and weight of 7 pounds 1 oz.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I say August 20 and the baby girl will be 6lbs 9oz.

Wishing you all the best of luck!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

BUMP - just thought I'd get this thread up there again to see how close we are...or aren't. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Aug.23rd 7:20 AM


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Everything at the house is finished -- so Tammy can get ready to have Baby Girl on Monday -- like my guess is.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like Donna (Chloe and Summer's mom) is the only one predicting the 12th. Hopefully she's right. And she went with 6lb12oz.:chili::chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww man!! I thought I had posted a guess but I can't see it...darn! Donna, looks like your guess may be right on


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Excellent guess, Donna :thumbsup:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Is it to late to guess now?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maltese#1fan said:


> Is it to late to guess now?:HistericalSmiley:


:smrofl::smrofl: Karen - I'm sure that Tammy will wish you were guessing for 15 minutes from now so it would be over!!!!


----------

